# Good meat in Blanchardstown



## c7144 (23 Jul 2008)

Can anyone lives in Blanchardstown tell me where to get good meat in Blanch??  And where to get good fresh fish except Superquinn and Dunne Store?  Thanks!


----------



## sharecarer (23 Jul 2008)

We've just recently starting buying from Brannigans in Ballycoolin industrial estate. It's like a whole sale butchers and is really good value. Would definitely recommend them


----------



## c7144 (23 Jul 2008)

Appreicate if you can give me clear direction or phone nr.


----------



## gar123 (23 Jul 2008)

from blanch village go right at police station, straight up the snugboro road with national aquatic centre on right

at t junction go right, first left into estate and first right and you will see signs for brannigans on the left, friendly and i found great meat and prices


----------



## aircobra19 (23 Jul 2008)

Butcher in Laurel Lodge. Dunno the name.


----------



## c7144 (23 Jul 2008)

Great! I will go and have a look this weekend.  Thanks for your reply!


----------



## gabsdot (23 Jul 2008)

The butcher in Blanchardstown SC, near Dunnes, is very good and kids get a free lolly!!!


----------

